# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Позитивные эмоции предохранят от многих болезней

## Irina

В современном темпе жизни человечество настолько сильно подвержено всякого рода стрессам, тревогам, что проблему эту можно назвать масштабов всей планеты. Ведь стресс, а особенно если он постоянен, настолько сильно убивает ваш иммунитет, что болезни будут ходить в гости к вашему организм толпами, и вы не будете успевать вылечиться от одной, как новая будет стучаться к вам в гости. Позитивное мышление очень благотворно влияет на людской иммунитет, и порой гораздо лучше всех вместе взятых антидепрессантов, витаминов и фруктов.

Но находясь в стрессовой ситуации очень тяжело позитивно мыслить, поэтому самое главное научиться мыслить по ному, заставить видеть мир более красочным. Ведь стресс это не ситуация сама, а наше отношение к ней. Чтобы было понятно представьте ситуацию, вы сидите на лавочке, а рядом ваша шляпка. Тут подходит незнакомый человек и садиться на вашу шляпку. Реакции могут быть разные, кто-то заплачет, кто то рассмеется, и скажет вот не везет же моей шляпке, а кто-то увидит хороший повод для знакомства с приятным мужчиной.

Мораль такова ищите в каждой ситуации что-то полезное для себя, и болезни уйдут обходить ваш дом стороной.

Прежде всего, научитесь видеть не проблему, а способы ее решения. В психологии существует техника трех вопросов, которая поможет увидеть сложную для вас ситуацию в ином свете и найти выход.

1. Что хорошего я могу извлечь из данной трудной ситуации?

2. Чему я смогу научиться в этой ситуации?

3. Как я могу исправить ситуацию, действуя эффективно, опираясь на анализ, а не на эмоции?

Научитесь отслеживать свои мысли, негатив отметать, оставляя и заменяя его позитивом. Если ваше прошлое не радовало вас, сделайте его переоценку. И на многие моменты вы сможете взглянуть, как на произошедшее к лучшему. И прошлое не будет тяжким грузом. А сделав счастливым в первую очередь себя, вы сможете сделать такими и других.

----------


## BiZ111

Это верно. Позитив способствует скорейшему выздоровлению

----------

